# New Maverick website



## LOUMan (Mar 20, 2007)

So I decided to check out the new website and I built an HPXV. Pretty basic build but I did get the carbon pkg and a Merc 115. While I understand materials are more advanced and therefore cost more, plus inflation is a mofo the HPXV came out to 78k (tax not included). I know higher end skiffs are in the 50-60 range and have been for a while. The market is out of control and my question is to what end? Not knocking Maverick or any brand these boats. I had a buddy buy a Hewes Bayfisher brand new in 1995 for 14k out the door, he had it for 20 years took good care of it and sold it for 16k am I the only person that thinks that absurd?


----------



## loganlogan (May 8, 2020)

LOUMan said:


> So I decided to check out the new website and I built an HPXV. Pretty basic build but I did get the carbon pkg and a Merc 115. While I understand materials are more advanced and therefore cost more, plus inflation is a mofo the HPXV came out to 78k (tax not included). I know higher end skiffs are in the 50-60 range and have been for a while. The market is out of control and my question is to what end? Not knocking Maverick or any brand these boats. I had a buddy buy a Hewes Bayfisher brand new in 1995 for 14k out the door, he had it for 20 years took good care of it and sold it for 16k am I the only person that thinks that absurd?


You are not alone. I would like to build a boat for myself, but I don't make enough to justify those costs. I'm leaning towards the Ankona line, since they seem more reasonable.


----------



## LOUMan (Mar 20, 2007)

loganlogan said:


> You are not alone. I would like to build a boat for myself, but I don't make enough to justify those costs. I'm leaning towards the Ankona line, since they seem more reasonable.


boats are becoming more and more of a "luxury" these days. Shouldn't us as consumers kinda be able to dictate the market? I live in Miami and its a shit show here. People will have bad ass truck finance a boat for 20 years and live in an efficiency.


----------



## 4991 (Jun 21, 2012)

LOUMan said:


> So I decided to check out the new website and I built an HPXV. Pretty basic build but I did get the carbon pkg and a Merc 115. While I understand materials are more advanced and therefore cost more, plus inflation is a mofo the HPXV came out to 78k (tax not included). I know higher end skiffs are in the 50-60 range and have been for a while. The market is out of control and my question is to what end? Not knocking Maverick or any brand these boats. I had a buddy buy a Hewes Bayfisher brand new in 1995 for 14k out the door, he had it for 20 years took good care of it and sold it for 16k am I the only person that thinks that absurd?


Yeah, it’s ridiculous. At that price point you can bet I’m not getting a production boat like Maverick. There are a lot of other options out there with better build quality at a lower cost.


----------



## LOUMan (Mar 20, 2007)

dhenderson said:


> Yeah, it’s ridiculous. At that price point you can bet I’m not getting a production boat like Maverick. There are a lot of other options out there with better build quality at a lower cost.


That's another thing Maverick pumps them out like a Ford assembly line so shouldn't they be more reasonable?


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

LOUMan said:


> While I understand materials are more advanced and therefore cost more


I think when folks realize the price difference in raw materials and labor effort for these "high tech" materials they will begin to see the extra profit margin that these materials generate for the builder.


----------



## ReelFisher (Mar 14, 2017)

LOUMan said:


> That's another thing Maverick pumps them out like a Ford assembly line so shouldn't they be more reasonable?


My thoughts as well. This is why I steered away from Maverick pretty early on during my boat search. The nickel and diming for every little thing is out of control. $228 just to go with a grey seat cushion instead of white even though its the same material. 

Let's not even talk about the cost to go with a darker colored hull and/or deck...


----------



## Scott (Aug 24, 2015)

LOUMan said:


> So I decided to check out the new website and I built an HPXV. Pretty basic build but I did get the carbon pkg and a Merc 115. While I understand materials are more advanced and therefore cost more, plus inflation is a mofo the HPXV came out to 78k (tax not included). I know higher end skiffs are in the 50-60 range and have been for a while. The market is out of control and my question is to what end? Not knocking Maverick or any brand these boats. I had a buddy buy a Hewes Bayfisher brand new in 1995 for 14k out the door, he had it for 20 years took good care of it and sold it for 16k am I the only person that thinks that absurd?


My 95 Redfisher 23K out the door. Still fishing it. Will never go new, prices just too crazy.


----------



## ZaneD (Feb 28, 2017)

LOUMan said:


> boats are becoming more and more of a "luxury" these days. Shouldn't us as consumers kinda be able to dictate the market? I live in Miami and its a shit show here. People will have bad ass truck finance a boat for 20 years and live in an efficiency.


Consumers are dictating the market. I agree that Maverick's are overpriced, but they aren't far off from the other top competitors. Luckily there are lots of choices, you can get a used Ankona for $10k, or you can buy a new Chittum for $90k. Apples to Oranges in terms of quality and performance, but boaters have to pick one that fits the budget and desired use. Not much different than anything else; just for fun I looked up retail price for a new F150 in 1995, the range was $13-19k depending on options. How much new full size truck does $15k get you nowadays?


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

I bet that carbon package adds 10-15k on the price tag.

I agree for that kind of money I would go somewhere else.

Maverick seems to win for the fact of people who are impatient they can just go buy one off a dealer tomorrow instead of waiting 6-12 months for a boat.


----------



## LOUMan (Mar 20, 2007)

ZaneD said:


> Consumers are dictating the market. I agree that Maverick's are overpriced, but they aren't far off from the other top competitors. Luckily there are lots of choices, you can get a used Ankona for $10k, or you can buy a new Chittum for $90k. Apples to Oranges in terms of quality and performance, but boaters have to pick one that fits the budget and desired use. Not much different than anything else; just for fun I looked up retail price for a new F150 in 1995, the range was $13-19k depending on options. How much new full size truck does $15k get you nowadays?


Truck are out of control too. I know it s all relative, the question is to what end?


----------



## DBBLHaulin'ShotCallin' (Feb 12, 2018)

I think this spike in cost/inflation/demand/whatever you wanna call it.... is a large reason why the skiff restoration/repair business has done so well in recent years. Someone like myself can spend 4-6k on restoration work and be happily using my '04 model Mav for another 10+ years, as opposed to making a 4-6k down payment on a new boat and make payments for the foreseeable future. 

#fixthelegend


----------



## HPXFLY (Aug 27, 2015)

Shoot I did the same thing the other day with a F70 and it was 75k.. Hard to look at that and not go down the path of a Drake, Chittum or Floyd.

$317 to add a Tibor pushpole caddy... pretty sure they are $120 everywhere you go.


----------



## new2theflats (Jul 31, 2019)

If Maverick is over pricing their boats the market will force a correction.

FYI, my 2021 EVO, that is one of the most custom boats East Cape has ever built, cost significantly less than what you guys say you got from the Maverick website.


----------



## papapogey (Jul 27, 2016)

As someone in the boat market, it's a bit frustrating seeing prices of new boats. When I tell people that an 18' glass skiff costs more than a 24' bay boat, they almost fall on the floor laughing. I get it, they are selling boats despite the price, but majority of the people have no other options unless you go very basic, old, or micro.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

That new 21 redfisher is $$$


----------



## LowCo18 (Jan 31, 2018)

There was a 17v carbon with a F70 on the back at the Charleston boat show this last weekend. Lines on the paint dripping over onto the carbon bulk heads. They Wanted 55k for "Boat Show Pricing" lol. You can build a SLICK rig for far less. Maverick creates artificial value for their product imo.


----------



## LOUMan (Mar 20, 2007)

new2theflats said:


> If Maverick is over pricing their boats the market will force a correction.
> 
> FYI, my 2021 EVO, that is one of the most custom boats East Cape has ever built, cost significantly less than what you guys say you got from the Maverick website.


Your EVO is beautiful, nice sled brother.


----------



## Thtguyrobb (Nov 1, 2019)

As long as you create an elite or exclusive aura around an item, people will pay a premium for that feeling. It’s the whole industry...


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

74 k for the worst customer service in the industry no thanks. Buyer beware.


----------



## LOUMan (Mar 20, 2007)

Backcountry 16 said:


> 74 k for the worst customer service in the industry no thanks. Buyer beware.


heard quite a few are delaminating and they are giving folks a hard time.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

I won't opine on the price of Mavericks specifically or their build quality or customer service but boats cost what they do because that's what the market will bear. You or I may not be able to afford or be willing to pay $80K for a skiff but there's plenty who can and will. Especially with how cheap money is today- cheap loans equals inflation of prices.

Look at home prices and the average size of a home today compared to the mid-1960's. The average home price in 1965 was about $20K, which is about $176K in today's dollars. But the average home price in the USA now is about $280K. In the 1960's the average home was about 1300sf vs. about 2600sf today. And families were generally larger in the 60's too.

What changed? The largest driver of all that is the cost to get a mortgage. In the 60's you didn't get a loan, even a VA loan, unless you had 20% to put down and rates were frequently in the 9% range. These days you can put down 3% and get a 3% rate on a 30-year fixed rate mortgage.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

this is gross markup (~300%). fwiw i just had a boat built and drake charged me tibor msrp and zero install fee


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

It has as much to do with generous financing terms as it does the perceived "status" of the brand.

Look at higher education. And pickup trucks. Same deal... once practically anyone can "afford" to purchase one with a decades long term and low interest, the sales price rises to meet customers' tolerance levels. And it has.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

disclaimer - i think maverick's are great boats.

however, just priced out a 17-hpx w carbon package and f70 and comparable options to the drake i just built and the maverick is more expensive. el oh el.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Also, if I get to the point where I can afford it along with a skiff that Pathfinder 2700 Open looks like a badass bay boat/light offshore sled.


----------



## TravHale (May 17, 2019)

There are a lot of folks who can afford it, and even more folks willing to sabotage their retirement for toys. I know several folks with a 300-450k mortgage, 50k truck note, and 50-100k boat note not even making 100k a year.


----------



## KimmerIII (Feb 9, 2017)

People are financing toys that have no business financing toys from what is considered a responsible financial standpoint and there is a lot of people with the mindset of "I may be dead tomorrow" or "YOLO" or whatever that just think it will all work out. We have become a country of instant gratification and cheap money has driven the prices of boats thru the roof because now more and more people that could never afford and frankly, from a financial standpoint, responsibly should not be buying boats are putting 20 year loans on them to get into the market. If you tell them that, they get all pissy with you and say "who are you to tell me what to do with my money" or pull the whole "I'd rather spend quality time with my family now and if I die broke so what" card. Obviously it's their choice but you have to pay the piper one day. It's the same as the cheap lending for houses back in the early 2000's. At some point the rat wheel stops and the debt comes due and that either results in reduction in retirement accounts, selling of assets to cover debts, or declaring bankruptcy. Boat prices won't go down until the critical point is hit, much like it was in housing. What percentage of default on boat loans that is, I don't know but I suspect you will not see a market correction until there is at least a double digit percentage of loan defaults on boats. I suspect the used market will go back down sometime in the next 12-36 months when all the covid boaters who are not really boaters and bought a boat to do something during covid realize that they either (a) don't really like boating that much and all it entails (b) dont want to use their discrentionay income on boating anymore because trips to Disney/Europe/carribbean/sports games/eating out/going to concerts/etc become social activities again on a large scale so they start selling their boats so they can use disposal income on those things.


----------



## loganlogan (May 8, 2020)

KimmerIII said:


> People are financing toys that have no business financing toys from what is considered a responsible financial standpoint and there is a lot of people with the mindset of "I may be dead tomorrow" or "YOLO" or whatever that just think it will all work out. We have become a country of instant gratification and cheap money has driven the prices of boats thru the roof because now more and more people that could never afford and frankly, from a financial standpoint, responsibly should not be buying boats are putting 20 year loans on them to get into the market. If you tell them that, they get all pissy with you and say "who are you to tell me what to do with my money" or pull the whole "I'd rather spend quality time with my family now and if I die broke so what" card. Obviously it's their choice but you have to pay the piper one day. It's the same as the cheap lending for houses back in the early 2000's. At some point the rat wheel stops and the debt comes due and that either results in reduction in retirement accounts, selling of assets to cover debts, or declaring bankruptcy. Boat prices won't go down until the critical point is hit, much like it was in housing. What percentage of default on boat loans that is, I don't know but I suspect you will not see a market correction until there is at least a double digit percentage of loan defaults on boats. I suspect the used market will go back down sometime in the next 12-36 months when all the covid boaters who are not really boaters and bought a boat to do something during covid realize that they either (a) don't really like boating that much and all it entails (b) dont want to use their discrentionay income on boating anymore because trips to Disney/Europe/carribbean/sports games/eating out/going to concerts/etc become social activities again on a large scale so they start selling their boats so they can use disposal income on those things.


I'm looking forward, to the great used boat market.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

Serious question for the people complaining about boats being financed driving an increase in cost -

1) do you actually think manufacturer's margins have significantly expanded during this time?

Worth noting, that increased demand for boats means production increases which means more jobs. Which is generally good (acknowledging there can be negative effects on resources from excess boating, etc.)


----------



## LOUMan (Mar 20, 2007)

jsnipes said:


> Serious question for the people complaining about boats being financed driving an increase in cost -
> 
> 1) do you actually think manufacturer's margins have significantly expanded during this time?
> 
> Worth noting, that increased demand for boats means production increases which means more jobs. Which is generally good (acknowledging there can be negative effects on resources from excess boating, etc.)


MBG boats was bought by Capri boats for a billion dollars they have to be turning a nice profit


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Paid $57K for my first house. Brand new, 3 BR, 2 bath. On Turkey Creek/Loudon Lake in Knoxville.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

jsnipes said:


> Serious question for the people complaining about boats being financed driving an increase in cost -
> 
> 1) do you actually think manufacturer's margins have significantly expanded during this time?
> 
> Worth noting, that increased demand for boats means production increases which means more jobs. Which is generally good (acknowledging there can be negative effects on resources from excess boating, etc.)


For the record, I'm not complaining just explaining.

As to margins, there's probably been some improvement in margins for manufacturers due to improved efficiencies and the ability to mechanize the processes. And I'm also not complaining about boat prices, they are what they are for a luxury item and a strong economy will generate more discretionary income across all income levels which allows for more demand for luxury items and more job creation. I think it was John Kerry in the 2004 campaign who was pushing for some kind of increased taxes on luxury items such as planes and boats and the manufacturers in the respective sectors were pretty up in arms about how it would cost jobs due to the taxes increasing prices and reducing demand.


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

Pretty sure the Maverick site is based on their "Build-a-boat" form that the dealers carry; its not the actual price you're gonna pay.
When I built out mine, I picked all the specs of the skiff with the dealer, they submit the build to Mav, they get their reseller price then mark it up from there. They mark it up to mark it down, imo.
I miss that boat...

Edit: Just realized MBG sold, so I could be wrong. Its happened once before...


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> For the record, I'm not complaining just explaining.
> 
> As to margins, there's probably been some improvement in margins for manufacturers due to improved efficiencies and the ability to mechanize the processes. And I'm also not complaining about boat prices, they are what they are for a luxury item and a strong economy will generate more discretionary income across all income levels which allows for more demand for luxury items and more job creation. I think it was John Kerry in the 2004 campaign who was pushing for some kind of increased taxes on luxury items such as planes and boats and the manufacturers in the respective sectors were pretty up in arms about how it would cost jobs due to the taxes increasing prices and reducing demand.


yea, your post was good. the other one was a lot whinier 

i'm skeptical that their margins have seen significant changes over time. i believe most of the price increases are due to increased cogs (and moving to e.g. carbon from fiberglass), labor cost increase, increase in rent, etc.

i am just very skeptical of the argument that a liquid financing market is driving boat prices higher. if anything, i could make a coherent argument the opposite way! ex - low interest rates and liquid financing market increase demand. this increase in demand allows for manufacturers to increase throughput and drive down per boat costs (by allowing them to invest in more equipment that drives more automation, more specialized labor, etc.).

for a small builder, it could make sense to raise prices (and margins) as a way to actually moderate demand if they choose not to expand capacity. but for the market as a whole, and maverick specifically, it seems not the most likely answer.

sorry for the econ derail! tl;dr i still think these prices are crazy!


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

For the record, my 2020 HPX 18 I bought new for under $58K will very likely be the last boat I buy. Paid in full too!

The carbon edition may decrease draft by, what an inch? Not enough that it makes a difference to me! Hell the basic hull and deck already have some amounts of carbon and kevlar.


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

I have a saying I use to others at times...

You are spending money like you have some. 

For those that keep getting deeper in debt


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

$78k...insane. To what extent are these discounted at the dealers? How do people convince their wives/significant others to let them spend $70k+ on a skiff? I could almost see it on a bay boat or something, but an HPX?


----------



## KimmerIII (Feb 9, 2017)

Same way they do it with trucks etc. 
1. They either have the money so its not an issue
2. They dont have the money so they borrow since the monthly payment is manageable


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

windblows said:


> $78k...insane. To what extent are these discounted at the dealers? How do people convince their wives/significant others to let them spend $70k+ on a skiff? I could almost see it on a bay boat or something, but an HPX?


How is a guide supposed to afford that?


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Mako 181 said:


> I have a saying I use to others at times...
> 
> You are spending money like you have some.
> 
> For those that keep getting deeper in debt


Its only money right.... That was my response whenever my old boss would come up with a bright idea. Never seemed to click with him.


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

fjmaverick said:


> How is a guide supposed to afford that?


Super skiffs.


----------



## TravHale (May 17, 2019)

KimmerIII said:


> Same way they do it with trucks etc.
> 1. They either have the money so its not an issue
> 2. They dont have the money so they borrow since the monthly payment is manageable


I was originally going to pay cash for my new build, but with money as cheap as it is right now, it doesn't make much sense to not finance the purchase, and just tuck the cash into my portfolio. Everyone's situations is different, but if you've got your finances in order and have good credit, your buying power is wild right now. Just got into a new mortgage under 2%, and my local credit union is quoting around 3% on personal loan.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

fjmaverick said:


> How is a guide supposed to afford that?


A real guide will run a 30 year old boat but well maintained and solid and spend their time and money on insuring customer catch fish not take a boat ride on a flashy boat... LOL


----------



## jackson man (Aug 13, 2020)

TravHale said:


> There are a lot of folks who can afford it, and even more folks willing to sabotage their retirement for toys. I know several folks with a 300-450k mortgage, 50k truck note, and 50-100k boat note not even making 100k a year.


And don't have 50k in their retirement account!


----------



## jackson man (Aug 13, 2020)

iMacattack said:


> A real guide will run a 30 year old boat but well maintained and solid and spend their time and money on insuring customer catch fish not take a boat ride on a flashy boat... LOL


Did you mean to say Capt. Bob LeMay?


----------



## jackson man (Aug 13, 2020)

fjmaverick said:


> How is a guide supposed to afford that?


Work 300+ days per year, start charging $1500/day!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

jackson man said:


> Did you mean to say Capt. Bob LeMay?


I've had the privilege to fish with many guides and have had great experiences with all of them. It's fair to say that the boats does not catch the fish. All I'll say is the ones I learned the most from didn't have flashy new boats.


----------



## KimmerIII (Feb 9, 2017)

fjmaverick said:


> How is a guide supposed to afford that?


a lot of dealers have guide programs where they get a new boat every year at a reduced rate


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

KimmerIII said:


> People are financing toys that have no business financing toys from what is considered a responsible financial standpoint and there is a lot of people with the mindset of "I may be dead tomorrow" or "YOLO" or whatever that just think it will all work out. We have become a country of instant gratification and cheap money has driven the prices of boats thru the roof because now more and more people that could never afford and frankly, from a financial standpoint, responsibly should not be buying boats are putting 20 year loans on them to get into the market. If you tell them that, they get all pissy with you and say "who are you to tell me what to do with my money" or pull the whole "I'd rather spend quality time with my family now and if I die broke so what" card. Obviously it's their choice but you have to pay the piper one day. It's the same as the cheap lending for houses back in the early 2000's. At some point the rat wheel stops and the debt comes due and that either results in reduction in retirement accounts, selling of assets to cover debts, or declaring bankruptcy. Boat prices won't go down until the critical point is hit, much like it was in housing. What percentage of default on boat loans that is, I don't know but I suspect you will not see a market correction until there is at least a double digit percentage of loan defaults on boats. I suspect the used market will go back down sometime in the next 12-36 months when all the covid boaters who are not really boaters and bought a boat to do something during covid realize that they either (a) don't really like boating that much and all it entails (b) dont want to use their discrentionay income on boating anymore because trips to Disney/Europe/carribbean/sports games/eating out/going to concerts/etc become social activities again on a large scale so they start selling their boats so they can use disposal income on those things.


Yeap my momma always told me you can't spend yourself rich.
1995 action craft no payments
2005 Gladesman no payments 
2012 Jeep jk no payments 
2004 Chevy silverado no payments 
8.2 acres and a house on it no payments
2016 Toyota 4 runner one year left
If the bottom falls out again I'll be okay hopefully. 

Don't try to live beyond your means or try to keep up with the Jones's just be grateful for what you have is my motto.
For the record I'd love a new 4 ×4 Tundra but can't justify the 50k plus it would probably be.


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

TravHale said:


> I was originally going to pay cash for my new build, but with money as cheap as it is right now, it doesn't make much sense to not finance the purchase, and just tuck the cash into my portfolio. Everyone's situations is different, but if you've got your finances in order and have good credit, your buying power is wild right now. Just got into a new mortgage under 2%, and my local credit union is quoting around 3% on personal loan.


okay I’ll bite. sub 3% on a personal or boat loan? Which credit union? If it’s a place in Florida, may just have to execute! Diversification... into skiff assets, right?


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Also the supply of boating related items is low compared to the demand. There are threads of people waiting months for a motor.. or going with another brand because the one they want is not available. 

Similar thing happening in construction. Pretty sure 2x4s, concrete and nails doubled in cost the past two years. Ammo has increased even more.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Yea mate. Its Supply and Demand! You can thank near %0 interest rates at the Fed and 20 year boat loans. The more people than can buy a boat, the more the prices go up


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

windblows said:


> $78k...insane. To what extent are these discounted at the dealers? How do people convince their wives/significant others to let them spend $70k+ on a skiff? I could almost see it on a bay boat or something, but an HPX?


this is like dropping 80k on a Cadillac when you could get a damn nice Audi or BMW for the same price.


----------



## TravHale (May 17, 2019)

TheFrequentFlier said:


> okay I’ll bite. sub 3% on a personal or boat loan? Which credit union? If it’s a place in Florida, may just have to execute! Diversification... into skiff assets, right?


They are in Alabama - Legacy CU as low at 2.9%.. I miss spoke.. not personal, but boat/PWC loans, so it is a secure loan (i think). Even so, there are good personal loan rates out there too.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

The prices are way higher but the quality does seem to be going up as an average across the board also. 

Also carbon fiber is not cheap, lol!

Seriously the prices are much higher in 1995 a new Mav was $25k but a new Sage RPLX was $450 and a Tibor was $500. A tarpon fly cost $3-$5. We should have all invested in buying a bunch of Freestones and sell them new for $1200


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

fjmaverick said:


> How is a guide supposed to afford that?


you don't have to have an HPX to be a guide...


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Yeap my momma always told me you can't spend yourself rich.
> 1995 action craft no payments
> 2005 Gladesman no payments
> 2012 Jeep jk no payments
> ...


Kuddos...I live the same way


----------



## TroutNreds12 (Jan 4, 2016)

75-78k is insane!!! you can buy a new matecumbe 18 from Mel and geneo at ankona it’s twice the boat those Mavericks are for 40/50k nicely outfitted...plus customer service is was better


----------



## loganlogan (May 8, 2020)

I can get 5 or 6 gheenoes for that one boat. Same, same.


----------



## Bonesonthebrain (Jan 2, 2020)

The build/pricing tool is list price, I paid $16k less than what the pricing tool came up with when I bought my Pathfinder. Due to demand the discount likely is not as much today, but just wait 12-18 months and demand will more reasonable and pricing will reflect it. Raw materials are high now too, but it also will change.


----------



## Newman (Jan 22, 2018)

Pretty sure the “Build a Boat” feature online is simply a marketing tool, Maverick doesn’t sell directly to the consumer, they have dealers for that, unlike ECC, HB, Chittum (production boats whether you like it or not), and Drake (not at all a production boat)..
Different dealerships have different overheads, the cost of running a dealership (rent, insurance, labor, etc) is much, much higher in the keys or Naples than on the coast of Ga/SC.
The consumer can easily shop around and get numerous quotes on the same boat/build, and decide if the drive, and lack of service department (whoever sold the boat is going to be much more eager to quickly fix a simple issue and get owner happily back on water) is worth the savings up front.
There are a few reasons Mavericks remain the most popular with profitable guides: a 2-3yo used Maverick is a great value if one shops around, one knows what they are getting as Maverick has built enough boats to have worked out the kinks, the dealer network which reduces likelihood of one having to drag a boat all the way back to a manufacturer if something goes wrong (which it ultimately will with every boat), and finally the advertising dollars Maverick spends helps keep the resale value up..
Does Maverick make the most unique, individualized, boat with all sorts of different options? Nope, that goes to East Cape.
Does a Maverick come off the line with the best fit and finish? Nope, HB still holds that.
Does Maverick make the most cutting edge boat, with the latest and greatest materials? Chittum seems to be doing that.
Are you getting a truly handcrafted boat built from ground up by a few super smart dudes in rural SC? Drake.
If you add it all up, fit and finish wears off if used hard and wiring eventually needs to be replaced no matter how pretty it was, the latest and greatest techniques and materials haven’t been proven by the test of time and ocean, a super unique and custom skiff will be harder to sell (and may not be what one wants as fisheries change), a truly fine, handcrafted boat isn’t for everyone, Mavericks look pretty good to me...


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

LOUMan said:


> So I decided to check out the new website and I built an HPXV. Pretty basic build but I did get the carbon pkg and a Merc 115. While I understand materials are more advanced and therefore cost more, plus inflation is a mofo the HPXV came out to 78k (tax not included). I know higher end skiffs are in the 50-60 range and have been for a while. The market is out of control and my question is to what end? Not knocking Maverick or any brand these boats. I had a buddy buy a Hewes Bayfisher brand new in 1995 for 14k out the door, he had it for 20 years took good care of it and sold it for 16k am I the only person that thinks that absurd?


That's a lot of money for a Maverick, granted, with a large expensive engine. Did you price other brands? I think that amount is somewhat gloated. That's a Chittum price tag for a MUCH heavier skiff.


----------



## Newman (Jan 22, 2018)

TroutNreds12 said:


> 75-78k is insane!!! you can buy a new matecumbe 18 from Mel and geneo at ankona it’s twice the boat those Mavericks are for 40/50k nicely outfitted...plus customer service is was better


This makes no sense, if said manufacturer makes twice the boat at 40-50% the cost, they are doing something wrong..


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

The biggest concern is all the bad loans that these financiers are making. We have seen this before and it can bring down the entire economy. Energy costs are rising due to the “Green” energy plan of the new admin.

This will slow many markets when folks electricity and all goods in general, rise due to shipping costs rising.

When 08 housing crash occurred, gas was 3:50-4 bucks a gallon and natural gas was 12 dollars. All the while China doesn’t give a rat $& about emissions.


----------



## loganlogan (May 8, 2020)

CKEAT said:


> The biggest concern is all the bad loans that these financiers are making. We have seen this before and it can bring down the entire economy. Energy costs are rising due to the “Green” energy plan of the new admin.
> 
> This will slow many markets when folks electricity and all goods in general, rise due to shipping costs rising.
> 
> When 08 housing crash occurred, gas was 3:50-4 bucks a gallon and natural gas was 12 dollars. All the while China doesn’t give a rat $& about emissions.


It is solely on the United States to be the green example, I guess. I, for one, am looking forward to prices dropping drastically, so I can inherit a newer boat from the repo man.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

loganlogan said:


> It is solely on the United States to be the green example, I guess. I, for one, am looking forward to prices dropping drastically, so I can inherit a newer boat from the repo man.


Yes and we have been the green example, natural gas for example is the cleanest, by a good amount, to any form of energy production. Except nuclear and folks don’t like to hear that.

This is an extremely nuanced subject and make no mistake, politicians don’t give a shit, they are puppets for cash. It’s why nothing is transparent. Like why we never have any idea where our tax dollars go. The sure as hell don’t want you knowing that.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

It just seems like there will be a price correction for Maverick, You can get a nice boat still for 30-40k. If I lived full time in Florida, I would probably have 25k into my boat and 10kish into a gheenoe like loganlogan said. Then you can have a good fast boat that does the job and sneaky boat where its too skinny. What else could a guy need?

I have been out with 4 guides and the 3 I really enjoyed all had pretty basic boats. The guide I didn't like actually had a hells bay and he was a dick. I don't think any client expects a guides boat to be nice, its gets fished everyday.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

Bonesonthebrain said:


> The build/pricing tool is list price, I paid $16k less than what the pricing tool came up with when I bought my Pathfinder. Due to demand the discount likely is not as much today, but just wait 12-18 months and demand will more reasonable and pricing will reflect it. Raw materials are high now too, but it also will change.


I just went and did this too, it is like the vehicle thing when you look at the costs and adding an engine is a cost added to the MSRP. You wonder, Is a car even a car without an engine? They show the HPX-S as a 40k MSRP, THAN you add the motor.

It would be like charging 300k for a house and then under that price it says +50k to include doors and windows.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Drifter said:


> It just seems like there will be a price correction for Maverick, You can get a nice boat still for 30-40k. If I lived full time in Florida, I would probably have 25k into my boat and 10kish into a gheenoe like loganlogan said. Then you can have a good fast boat that does the job and sneaky boat where its too skinny. What else could a guy need?
> 
> I have been out with 4 guides and the 3 I really enjoyed all had pretty basic boats. The guide I didn't like actually had a hells bay and he was a dick. I don't think any client expects a guides boat to be nice, its gets fished everyday.


Bingo


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

CKEAT said:


> The biggest concern is all the bad loans that these financiers are making. We have seen this before and it can bring down the entire economy. Energy costs are rising due to the “Green” energy plan of the new admin.
> 
> This will slow many markets when folks electricity and all goods in general, rise due to shipping costs rising.
> 
> When 08 housing crash occurred, gas was 3:50-4 bucks a gallon and natural gas was 12 dollars. All the while China doesn’t give a rat $& about emissions.


The Biden family is cashing in on over seas petroleum, of course the CCP has no problem with emissions...


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Drifter said:


> I just went and did this too, it is like the vehicle thing when you look at the costs and adding an engine is a cost added to the MSRP. You wonder, Is a car even a car without an engine? They show the HPX-S as a 40k MSRP, THAN you add the motor.
> 
> It would be like charging 300k for a house and then under that price it says +50k to include doors and windows.


Exactly. An I wonder if they would even sell you a boat without a motor.


----------



## jackson man (Aug 13, 2020)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> The Biden family is cashing in on over seas petroleum, of course the CCP has no problem with emissions...





Smackdaddy53 said:


> The Biden family is cashing in on over seas petroleum, of course the CCP has no problem with emissions...


So how do we start with a Maverick thread and you end up at Biden? Politics= Off Topic?


----------



## TroutNreds12 (Jan 4, 2016)

Newman said:


> This makes no sense, if said manufacturer makes twice the boat at 40-50% the cost, they are doing something wrong..


Go look at one and ride in it. It’s a Chris moreJohn design with a few custom tweaks by Geneo and Mel. My buddy has a new maverick and I promise you my boat rides better, is drier, fit n finish is way better...But don’t take my word for it tho. I’m just mentioning there’s no way anyone should pay that for a maverick when they can get custom. Weather it’s be this, ecc, 10wt, etc


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

jackson man said:


> So how do we start with a Maverick thread and you end up at Biden? Politics= Off Topic?


You’re not going to call out CKEAT for bringing up energy and emissions? I was replying to him. Mind your business. Do you have a Maverick? Do you even have a boat other than your kayak? Why are you posting here?


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Sublime said:


> Exactly. An I wonder if they would even sell you a boat without a motor.


I friend of mine tried maybe 5 years ago to buy just the hull. He wanted to do all the rigging and it was still $25k for the HPX


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I think @LOUMan can do or buy anything he pleases and I'm happy with it. More power to him. Heck he'll look good in that boat driving around and fishing.
I bet you all would like to see pictures of @LOUMans boat when he gets it. I know I would.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

coconutgroves said:


> Give it another 2 years and wait for the influx of Chittums. All in due time.
> 
> Beautiful boat - GLWS.


I’m surprised they would entertain an unrigged hull. A rigged but motorless hull maybe. If someone bought an unrigged hull and rigged it where it looked all ratchet , everyone who looked at it for years to come would think it left the factory like that.


----------



## Ryan_Montesino (Feb 5, 2015)

$78k and the carbon boat looks like it’s sinking in every picture


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

permitchaser said:


> I think @LOUMan can do or buy anything he pleases and I'm happy with it. More power to him. Heck he'll look good in that boat driving around and fishing.
> I bet you all would like to see pictures of @LOUMans boat when he gets it. I know I would.


Yes,
EVERYONE ELSE buy this stuff so I can look at it!


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Silver Kings is giving Maverick some really good marketing. Greg Dini moved over to Maverick as well from East Cape. Lots of good PR driving those sales.

There is a nice 2007 Maverick for sale here in TX. Check out captain_mason on Instagram.


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

loganlogan said:


> I can get 5 or 6 gheenoes for that one boat. Same, same.


Canoes are not the same as flats boats.


----------



## loganlogan (May 8, 2020)

finbully said:


> Canoes are not the same as flats boats.


But I said gheenoe, not canoe. There's a world of difference. One has a place for a motor and the other doesn't. Gheenoe=Maverick.


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

Real world pricing. My boat spec’ed out was $70,276. I paid $57,328 out of the door. More than an $12,900 “discount “.


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

loganlogan said:


> But I said gheenoe, not canoe. There's a world of difference. One has a place for a motor and the other doesn't. Gheenoe=Maverick.


Genenoe = canoe. It’s even in the name.
Once again you are talking complete bullshit. Go away.


----------



## loganlogan (May 8, 2020)

finbully said:


> Genenoe = canoe. It’s even in the name.
> Once again you are talking complete bullshit. Go away.


You mad bro? I'll go one step further. Hells Bay=gheenoe super 16.


----------



## Newman (Jan 22, 2018)

TroutNreds12 said:


> Go look at one and ride in it. It’s a Chris moreJohn design with a few custom tweaks by Geneo and Mel. My buddy has a new maverick and I promise you my boat rides better, is drier, fit n finish is way better...But don’t take my word for it tho. I’m just mentioning there’s no way anyone should pay that for a maverick when they can get custom. Weather it’s be this, ecc, 10wt, etc


If this is truly the case, they are doing 2 things wrong: Pricing and Marketing...


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

I can see where including this pricing tool may hurt their business/potential sales.


----------



## ShugC (Apr 23, 2016)

It sounds like car sales pricing, rise up the online quote tool so the dealership can give you a "great" discount while possibly selling it for more than a straight up price.


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

Newman said:


> If this is truly the case, they are doing 2 things wrong: Pricing and Marketing...


Nothing to see on their website either. No reviews I could find as well...


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

ZaneD said:


> Consumers are dictating the market. I agree that Maverick's are overpriced, but they aren't far off from the other top competitors. Luckily there are lots of choices, you can get a used Ankona for $10k, or you can buy a new Chittum for $90k. Apples to Oranges in terms of quality and performance, but boaters have to pick one that fits the budget and desired use. Not much different than anything else; just for fun I looked up retail price for a new F150 in 1995, the range was $13-19k depending on options. How much new full size truck does $15k get you nowadays?


 $10k might get you an old Ankona, a lot of the more recent model year skiffs will be going for much more. You ain't finding a Heron for anything less than $20k, they're all closer to $30k and over right now. An older Gen 1 Copperhead (2010 range), yeah you can likely find one in the 10-13k range.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

fjmaverick said:


> How is a guide supposed to afford that?


Guide's get a discount. 


I'm surprised they have gone up quite a bit. I worked the Maverick booth at the Miami boat show last year, and we were listing the HPXV for $63k, and the carbon option was about $5k more.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

ShugC said:


> It sounds like car sales pricing, rise up the online quote tool so the dealership can give you a "great" discount while possibly selling it for more than a straight up price.


Now you’re getting the idea!


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

On another forum, a guys asked if anyone was going to the boat show here in Charleston and if so would they take a pic of the Boat Show Pricing invoice for a Jupiter.....and the Sunday, Sunday, SUNDAY discount was $46k!!!


----------



## JEROME MCKOWN (Nov 6, 2017)

LOUMan said:


> So I decided to check out the new website and I built an HPXV. Pretty basic build but I did get the carbon pkg and a Merc 115. While I understand materials are more advanced and therefore cost more, plus inflation is a mofo the HPXV came out to 78k (tax not included). I know higher end skiffs are in the 50-60 range and have been for a while. The market is out of control and my question is to what end? Not knocking Maverick or any brand these boats. I had a buddy buy a Hewes Bayfisher brand new in 1995 for 14k out the door, he had it for 20 years took good care of it and sold it for 16k am I the only person that thinks that absurd?


HEY GUYS, 
IN TEXAS THERE IS A KID ON THE BLOCK... BRIAN LITTLE AND HE MAKES ONE SUPER BAD ASS SKIFF CALLED.... SABINE SKIFFS.... OMG. I HAVE HAD A BEAVERTAIL AND A MAVERICK 18 HPX... THE VERSATILE IS THE REAL DEAL AND THE CATS MEOW FOR SURE... SABINE SKIFFS THE BEST OF THE BEST.. CHECK IT OUT.
CAPT J


----------



## 35036 (Apr 26, 2020)

Backcountry 16 said:


> 74 k for the worst customer service in the industry no thanks. Buyer beware.


They don’t need good customer service, if you watch their trailers or videos, they’ll pretty much tell you it’s the best boat ever 🤣......aaaand that’s why I own a drake.


----------



## 35036 (Apr 26, 2020)

JEROME MCKOWN said:


> HEY GUYS,
> IN TEXAS THERE IS A KID ON THE BLOCK... BRIAN LITTLE AND HE MAKES ONE SUPER BAD ASS SKIFF CALLED.... SABINE SKIFFS.... OMG. I HAVE HAD A BEAVERTAIL AND A MAVERICK 18 HPX... THE VERSATILE IS THE REAL DEAL AND THE CATS MEOW FOR SURE... SABINE SKIFFS THE BEST OF THE BEST.. CHECK IT OUT.
> CAPT J


Quit yelling ....even brian is more modest about his boats than that. 😉


----------



## 35036 (Apr 26, 2020)

CKEAT said:


> Yes and we have been the green example, natural gas for example is the cleanest, by a good amount, to any form of energy production. Except nuclear and folks don’t like to hear that.
> 
> This is an extremely nuanced subject and make no mistake, politicians don’t give a shit, they are puppets for cash. It’s why nothing is transparent. Like why we never have any idea where our tax dollars go. The sure as hell don’t want you knowing that.


Heaaard that!


----------



## 35036 (Apr 26, 2020)

Sublime said:


> Exactly. An I wonder if they would even sell you a boat without a motor.
> [/QUOTE
> Likely not Stu, they’re packaged for a reason....makes ya sick....what id like to know if I’d they’d consider mounting any brand or size engine of your choice. I’ve never looked because the one time I actually test drove a Maverick, I didn’t like it that much. But i do have several friends with them, and they’ll tell you....”awesome boats, but spendy”


----------



## Dave Neal (Nov 10, 2018)

loganlogan said:


> You are not alone. I would like to build a boat for myself, but I don't make enough to justify those costs. I'm leaning towards the Ankona line, since they seem more reasonable.


Yep. Left Texas for 8 years Sold my old zkenner with a great 115 yamaha, in great shape for around $8000. Came back to Texas and got slammed with sticker shock. Dealer was smiling when he said he could get me in a nice boat for $70k. My response, “NO YOU CAN’T”. Settled on a nice 2018 Ankona Cayane, immaculate 60 hp Evinrude, loaded with nice electronics, jackplate, Minolta iPilot 70 lb thrust platform onboard charger, very nice 20 pole and other nice to have at $18k. Love the Maverick. It not gonna happen. I’m retired.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

LOUMan said:


> So I decided to check out the new website and I built an HPXV. Pretty basic build but I did get the carbon pkg and a Merc 115. While I understand materials are more advanced and therefore cost more, plus inflation is a mofo the HPXV came out to 78k (tax not included). I know higher end skiffs are in the 50-60 range and have been for a while. The market is out of control and my question is to what end? Not knocking Maverick or any brand these boats. I had a buddy buy a Hewes Bayfisher brand new in 1995 for 14k out the door, he had it for 20 years took good care of it and sold it for 16k am I the only person that thinks that absurd?


Start looking for another builder


----------



## Richg737 (Jan 6, 2019)

Take a look at Sabine Skiffs out of Texas. Top notch build and fantastic customer service.


----------



## Bigdogpeter (Apr 26, 2016)

LOUMan said:


> So I decided to check out the new website and I built an HPXV. Pretty basic build but I did get the carbon pkg and a Merc 115. While I understand materials are more advanced and therefore cost more, plus inflation is a mofo the HPXV came out to 78k (tax not included). I know higher end skiffs are in the 50-60 range and have been for a while. The market is out of control and my question is to what end? Not knocking Maverick or any brand these boats. I had a buddy buy a Hewes Bayfisher brand new in 1995 for 14k out the door, he had it for 20 years took good care of it and sold it for 16k am I the only person that thinks that absurd?


The price is a bit out of control. I recently bought an East Cape Fury loaded with a 90hp Zuke and it was a cool $50K. Sold my 22’ Nautical Star for about 50% less than I paid in 2004. Now similar 22’ bay boats are in the $70-80K range. Other than COVID demand and some inflation it makes no sense that boats are anywhere between 30-40% higher than 3 years ago.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

I sold my bay boat in October for 8k less than I paid new in April 2013. Couldn’t get it for that now. Good ol economics, stuff is only worth what folks will pay


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

When I went through tool as a realistic build I’d want for myself I got to 62k. This is still expensive but then again this isn’t what you actually pay like other builders. Also, it doesn’t really make sense to pay for carbon pakage then add a bunch of stuff like trolly and dual power poles. You can drive the price up on an Ankona into the 50ks if you really wanted to.


----------



## Sailfish_WC (Mar 7, 2019)

2008 will come again....soon


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

If you want something better, it will cost more. Or....just build it yourself


----------



## omegadef (Jul 10, 2011)

K3anderson said:


> If you want something better, it will cost more. Or....just build it yourself


The cost of used boats nowadays certainly appears to have shifted the economics toward DIY. 
If my finished skiff is worth half as much as what a comparable boat is selling for now I've come out way ahead, minus the sweat equity of course.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

omegadef said:


> The cost of used boats nowadays certainly appears to have shifted the economics toward DIY.
> If my finished skiff is worth half as much as what a comparable boat is selling for now I've come out way ahead, minus the sweat equity of course.


And there lies the main issue, a well done DIY boat takes how many hours? I believe Chris Morejohn has stated in his posts before. I believe he stated to do it right first time around is at least 600 hours. 

So what is your time worth? I look at it by breaking down last few years of income by the hour and it all of the sudden doesn’t seem so economical, especially considering it is not likely to come out as well as some of best builders. Not even close. 

I look at it as time is one of our most valuable assets, spending in water with family and friends. I like to fish, not spend all my time tying flies or building boats. I work too hard. 

This is just one perspective, obviously.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Yeah, building isn't really viable for the masses and I feel I would be lucky to recoup my material costs if I sold my skiff down the road. I guess the good thing with it taking me two years is paying cash along the way. I don't finance toys.


----------



## omegadef (Jul 10, 2011)

CKEAT said:


> And there lies the main issue, a well done DIY boat takes how many hours? I believe Chris Morejohn has stated in his posts before. I believe he stated to do it right first time around is at least 600 hours.
> 
> So what is your time worth? I look at it by breaking down last few years of income by the hour and it all of the sudden doesn’t seem so economical, especially considering it is not likely to come out as well as some of best builders. Not even close.
> 
> ...


I feel you, but its not really accurate to view your spare time that would be spent working on the boat at the hourly rate you get from working. You have to view it as an opportunity cost. 
I wouldn't be making any money in my spare time, but I would rather be fishing than building a boat. 

Hard to weigh.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

You build one because you want to not because of the cost savings (Although that doesn't hurt). And, you can also learn a lot about boat construction and that helps tell the difference between builders that are inexpensive and the ones that are more and why. So that knowledge has value also. When you go get that HB (as an example), you are just buying that know how and knowledge from them. It's value has been validated by the market and resale over and over again. It's worth more because its better. If it isn't the market will reflect that and usually does. If the low end ones were the same, they would be the same price. Right now obviously the higher demand is also playing into the equation. 

Sub, your end product will be way better than 90% of the market. It will perform better too.


----------



## LOUMan (Mar 20, 2007)

Str8-Six said:


> When I went through tool as a realistic build I’d want for myself I got to 62k. This is still expensive but then again this isn’t what you actually pay like other builders. Also, it doesn’t really make sense to pay for carbon pakage then add a bunch of stuff like trolly and dual power poles. You can drive the price up on an Ankona into the 50ks if you really wanted to.


My build was simple too, just Carbon, 115 Merc, and a nicer Ameri trail with a simrad thats it. That hull is a great hull I just dont like the way they are made. Many new Mavericks have been delaminating and for 70k thats BS


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

LOUMan said:


> My build was simple too, just Carbon, 115 Merc, and a nicer Ameri trail with a simrad thats it. That hull is a great hull I just dont like the way they are made. Many new Mavericks have been delaminating and for 70k thats BS


The fact that the use a chopper gun at that price point is hard to stomach even if it's only a small part of the boat.


----------

